# [OFF] M$ se plie aux exigences de l'UE

## ghoti

Ca y est, M$ a finalement cédé : il accepte de partager un peu sa doc technique avec le Libre  :Smile: 

La dépêche AFP sur Boursorama

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa l'amalgame...

 *Quote:*   

> les éditeurs de logiciels libres (gratuits)

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce qui est une excellente nouvelle c'est que la justice peut fonctionner (en tout cas au niveau européen) même lorsqu'il s'agit de quelques développeurs Samba aidés par la Free Software Foundation contre géant de Redmond et son armée d'avocats. Cela doit nous encourager à faire entendre notre voix via des associations comme l'APRIL.

----------

## ghoti

En tout cas, ça crée un fameux précédent !

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En tout cas, ça crée un fameux précédent !

 

J'attends de voir la qualité des documents refilé par kro$oft tout de même. Je pense qu'il y a aura des réactions vis à vis de la qualités de ces derniers dans quelques jours. 

Mais c'est vrai, on une justice qui semble encore fonctionner en Europe (jusqu'à quand?).

----------

## ghoti

Une dépêche plus complète

On épinglera surtout le paragraphe suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> Cette victoire sur Microsoft pourrait pousser la Commission à se montrer plus offensive contre les abus de positions dominantes. "Le magasin est toujours ouvert", a commenté Neelie Kroes, évoquant "quelques autres cas" à l'étude.

 

A bon entendeur ...

----------

## VikingB

Je me demande toujours ce que la Commission fait de l'argent des amendes ....

----------

## Madjes

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Je me demande toujours ce que la Commission fait de l'argent des amendes ....

 

Elle achète des licences Vista    :Arrow: 

----------

## ghoti

@Madjes : MDR !  :Laughing: 

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Je me demande toujours ce que la Commission fait de l'argent des amendes ....

 

D'après ce document, les amendes constituent simplement des recettes complémentaires aux ressources propres traditionnelles.

A première vue, il ne semble pas y avoir d'affectation particulière   :Confused: 

----------

## Clark

Enfin, pour accéder aux infos techniques, il faut débourser 10 000 €...c'est pas à la portée de toutes les bourses et ça ne m'étonnerais pas qu'il y ai des clauses de non-divulgations. De plus, j'ai lu ailleurs que sur boursorama que ces "obligations" de "partage" d'informations concernent surtout le domaine des serveurs, et pas le logiciel libre en particulier.

Bref, ça présente bien sur le papier mais ça m'étonnerai que ça change la donne.

----------

## Temet

10 000 euros, c'est mieux que 3% sur les revenus générés par le logiciel.

(je crois que j'ai lu ça quelque part mais c'est à prendre par le dos de la cuillère quand même)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 10 000 euros, c'est mieux que 3% sur les revenus générés par le logiciel.
> 
> (je crois que j'ai lu ça quelque part mais c'est à prendre par le dos de la cuillère quand même)

 

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu sur PC INpact

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 10 000 euros, c'est mieux que 3% sur les revenus générés par le logiciel.
> 
> (je crois que j'ai lu ça quelque part mais c'est à prendre par le dos de la cuillère quand même)

 

Perso, je ne l'avais pas compris ça comme ça   :Confused: 

Il me semblait que les 10 000 euros étaient le prix unique pour l'accès à la doc tandis que le pourcentage sur les revenus générés (passage de 5,95% à 0,4%) concernait l'utilisation des licences au niveau mondial.

Mais on ne parle peut-être pas de la même chose ?

----------

## Clark

Les 10000€, c'est pour accéder aux docs techniques d'interopérabilité ; les 0,4% (des revenus sur le produit ?), c'est le droit d'utilisation des brevets. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris.

----------

## ghoti

@Clark : ça me rassure de ne pas être le seul à l'avoir compris de cette manière !  :Wink: 

----------

## Clark

 :Very Happy: 

Par contre différentes sources disent bien que ces dispositions sont relatives au domaine des serveurs : ça limite quand même fortement le champ d'impact de cette décision, non ?

----------

## Clark

Je ne trouve pas de confirmations sur cette histoire de restriction au domaine des serveurs, mais voici une page avec un début d'analyse de la situation que je trouve très éclairant et mesuré : cela pointe du doigt les imprécisions, pour ne pas dire les incohérences de la situation : http://www.betapolitique.fr/Microsoft-et-Union-Europeenne-01875.html

J'esaye de trouver le texte exact que Microsoft a soumi à la Commision européenne, mais je pense de plus en plus que c'est une fausse bonne nouvelle dans les faits...

----------

## Clark

Bon, c'est peut-être moins pire que je ne le pensais. Reste quand même le problème du paiement : ces dispositions concernent avant tout des éditeurs solvables. Cela donne de fait l'initiative aux projets supportés par des entreprises, aux détriments des autres ? 

http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=IP/07/1567&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en

http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=MEMO/07/420&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en

http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=SPEECH/07/647&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en

La citation la plus intéressante :

 *Quote:*   

> In addition to the two licences Microsoft will publish an irrevocable pledge not to assert any patents it may have over the interoperability information against non-commercial open source software development projects.

 

----------

## Clark

 :Confused:  Pour approfondir la réflexion : http://linuxfr.org/2007/10/24/23246.html

----------

